# Animal Communicators



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

Has anyone used an animal communicator to communicate with a pet after it has died?I really want to reach out and make sure my cat Smalls is ok and to send her my love one last time.

I was reading about them in Kim Sheridan's book Animals and the Afterlife. 

I found the ones she prefers online but the consultation is $100. Before I spend the money and I gladly will to get some peace of mind that Smalls is ok and happy I was just curious as to whether anyone else on the board has tried this out.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I haven't. At another forum (horses) there have been several discussions and a few people felt their communicator was spot-on with the things they were told. A few said the communicator was about 50-50 for correct and incorrect. Most others who had never used a communicator felt they were a ripoff.

I think she has already visited you, when you felt her feet walking on you...Can you be patient? Give her time to settle? If you are still having turmoil within yourself I am sure she will visit you again and find a way to let you know she is okay.
For myself, every time I've been conflicted over losing a pet I have *always* been 'visted' by that pet in a dream. Most notable animal was my horse. I'd had Cochise for 18yrs and when he was 29yrs old, he developed a fast-growing cancer in the soft tissue of his face and sinus cavities, causing a nasty-smelling weep from his R eye's tearduct. I made the decision to euth/bury w/in a week of diagnosis to prevent the cancer from ravaging him. He was buried on my friend's rural property next to their own stallion they had lost some years before. I held his halter as the shots were administered and I eased his head down when his body collapsed. My husband and I spread a blanket from our bed over him before the dirt was moved back in.
I agonized over my decision.
About a week later I had a dream about Cochise: I was standing at the head of a long, grassy valley and Cochise walked up beside me. He turned his head to look at me and I jumped on him bareback, how we always used to ride. He carried me on a circuit around the edges of this beautiful meadow. When he tired of cantering, he slowed to a jog and then a walk as he carried me to the center where a large shade tree grew. I dismounted and lay in the grass at his feet, as he grazed around me. In the dream I fell asleep and when I awoke in the dream, he was gone ... but he left a strong feeling of peace with me.
I believe he visited to tell me he was okay.
I have had similar things like this happen with several of my cats, too. I have also had it happen with one person, though he visited me in a dream telling me he was leaving, before I had even learned he had been struck down with a brain hemorrhage.
I have had one other experience that causes me to feel that animal communicators *can* do what they say they can do. This experience happened when I was a child. My Mother took my Sister and me to visit our Grandparents across the country and while we were gone, the farmcat was killed, but my stepdad didn't want to tell us while we were gone. He didn't tell us at the airport, or on the drive home. He and Mom told us the next morning. But that night, as we arrived home late at night from the airport ... I distinctly recall seeing Tootsie walk towards me with her tail in the air. As I passed her I ran my hand over her back and tail, saying "Hi, Toots!" and continuing into the house. I *know* I petted her, but I also know that I could not have. I have no explanation, other than perhaps the barriers between possible and impossible are thinnest when we are imaginative children and we slowly lose our ability to 'see' as we grow older and conform to society's dictates of what is and isn't possible. I just don't know.
I would suggest waiting a little bit to see if she will visit you again. But if you cannot wait, do what will most help you become at ease. atback


----------



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just want her to know I didnt send her away and that I love her and would have kept her with me if I could. I feel a sense of guilt that I put her to sleep even though she was dieing and she let me know she was ready to go. I know its a gift but in the 4 yrs that I had her I took care of her and knew where she was almost at all times. We spent very little time apart. I just didnt want her to wake up in heaven and be like why am I not with my mommy and why did she let me go away. 

Uggg I miss her I hope she visits me in a dream. My one dog visited me in a dream and spoke to me telling me she was ok. I had hoped the same thing would happen with my other dog but it never did.

I really hope she comes to me in a dream I am desperate to know that she is ok. I think it would make me feel so much better just to know that she knows how I feel and that she is ok.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't know if this will help you at all, but I believe with all my heart that our animals absolutely DO know why we did what we did for them. They aren't conflicted about it at all. In fact, I think they are relieved to have been released from their failing bodies. When they visit us, I truly don't think it is for them, I think they do it for us. 
_Well, not completely true._ 
You've heard the term "Rainbow Bridge"? My thoughts on the matter are the animal is trying to get to the Rainbow Bridge, but our grief and doubt is holding them back from being able to reach the Bridge. They come to visit us, to put our minds at ease so our tether to them that is bound in grief and doubt is loosened ... and they can then continue their journey to the Bridge.
With my Cochise, I agonized over having him euthed so soon after diagnosis. His visit let me know it was the *right* one and he appreciated the gift of freedom from his age and pain from the cancer. 
I think your kitty walking on you was her visit to reassure you. :luv


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Everyone I know who has used a communicator has been amazed by the proof of what they were told about the animal, which the communicator couldn’t of known. That made the message from the animal to them believable and not doubted.

I would be interested in your experience if you do it. I don’t think you’re holding her back. She will visit you as she wants. 

Animals are very intuitive. I know she knew you were doing what was best for her. It wasn’t a surprise and she wasn’t shocked or frightened when she passed. I know she felt secure in your love.


----------



## pauljuzza (Mar 17, 2010)

Try to look out for KAREN ANDERSON I think shes the one who can help you.



_________________
Fotohayyam | Hits Tech Gadgets | Rapid Blog Share | Shop Market-Market


----------



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks. I have been back and forth on the issue. Mostly because I have been so plague with guilt over putting her to sleep. My heart knows I did the right thing but my head still feels like what if she woke up in heaven sad she wasn't with me anymore. I just wanted to know she was ok.

Anyway I had THE Dream. In my dream I was in my house and I went into my living room and my cat Smalls was laying curled up on the coffee table. She looked just the way she did when I put her to sleep. Sleeping and peaceful. She was also slightly slimey I guess this was the way the dream told me that she was still dead. I scopped her up and I was like OMG how did you get here. When I picked her up she came back to life and was purring and happy. I was so happy to have her back in the dream and then I woke up. 

I think and I hope this is her way of telling me that she is ok in heaven and that she still loves me and that one day we will be back together.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I believe so. Her being messy in death, but 'waking up' and purring and happy when you touched her, has probably been the clearest way she could tell you that it was *your touch* that fixed everything for her and she is free and happy now. I think you both shared a very communicative dream. Keep an eye on yourself and notice if your heart feels any lighter?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It also says she is still with you and happy. She is yours forever. A bond never broken. Which is an incredible gift they give us!


----------

